# dry-firing



## Cloud_Strife (Dec 30, 2007)

well pretty much all the people I talk to give me mixed signals about dry-firing a handgun. I was brought up never to do that but recently people have been saying that they do it more commonly. also ive read that the USP models have a decocker on it. But I cant seem to figure out where it is on all the models I go to look at or how it would work.

Also I heard that if you dry-fire a gun alot that the firing pin breaks. 

Any input would be awesome :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Most centerfire pistols aren't harmed by dry-firing. I've dry fired my Commander about a zillion times with no ill effects. Ditto my Glocks.

Don't dry fire a rimfire, however.

If it's a serious concern anyway, just get some inexpensive snap caps and have at it.


----------



## Cloud_Strife (Dec 30, 2007)

I never heard of snap caps.. how do you use them?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A snap cap is an imitation cartridge that offers a spring loaded "cushion" for the firing pin. http://www.pistoleer.com/azoom/


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Cloud_Strife said:


> also ive read that the USP models have a decocker on it. But I cant seem to figure out where it is on all the models I go to look at or how it would work.


The safety lever is the decocker. It has 3 positions, safe, fire, and spring loaded decock. From the fire position, push down on the lever to decock, the lever will return to fire when released.

Sounds like you're shopping. Don't dry fire in a store without asking first! It's the courteous thing to do. The majority of modern center fire guns won't have a problem being dry fired, but some folks still don't like doing it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Most gun's manuals will tell you if its OK to dry fire. Many are fine, but some modern guns are not, my Kel Tec P380 and Beretta PX4 Storm, for instance advise against dry firing.



bruce333 said:


> Sounds like you're shopping. Don't dry fire in a store without asking first! It's the courteous thing to do. The majority of modern center fire guns won't have a problem being dry fired, but some folks still don't like doing it.


It is also courteous to ask permission to hit the slide release.

WM


----------



## Cloud_Strife (Dec 30, 2007)

what would you find the best way to release the hammer without dry firing? I tried to let it go with my fingers and it still snapped down alittle bit


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Put your off-hand thumb between the hammer and the back of the slide.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

You should not dry-fire anything that is striker fired... there are a lot of guns out there now that are striker fired, includng the new ruger sr9, the XDs, the MPs, etc. Check your manuals.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have dry fired multiple (striker fired) Glocks about a bazillion times. They still work fine.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I have dry fired multiple (striker fired) Glocks about a bazillion times. They still work fine.


Don't you have to dry fire a Glock in order to field strip it for cleaning? :smt017

Oh, wait, look who I'm asking about cleaning a Glock!! 

Nevermind. :smt082 

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Don't you have to dry fire a Glock in order to field strip it for cleaning? :smt017
> 
> Oh, wait, look who I'm asking about cleaning a Glock!!
> 
> ...


Haaaaaaaaaaa! This is true.

However, when I go home after 15 months away, I will bet good money this happens:

1. I take the Glock 26 my wife has been shooting and carrying in my absence.

2. I blow the dust bunnies off it and verify that it has not been cleaned or lubed the entire time.

3. I take it to the desert.

4. I shoot it.

5. It functions perfectly.

Any takers? :mrgreen:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Don't you have to dry fire a Glock in order to field strip it for cleaning? :smt017
> 
> Oh, wait, look who I'm asking about cleaning a Glock!!
> 
> ...


The XD's also. You have to pull the slide to rear-most and flip a plastic swicth, release the slide, dry fire, and the slide + all the guts obviously, fall right off.


----------

